

Hacking the Wii Motion Plus - bensummers
http://www.coolfactor.org/blog/2010/01/31/hacking-the-wii-motion-plus/

======
kordless
My friend at Intel Labs in Seattle did a similar demo with a small board they
designed: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-65Q3BpwH4>

